# Nach ca. 5 min keine Seite mehr anzeigbar



## maxcom (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine ISDN Verbindung, bisher hat alles wunderbar geklappt.
Jetzt habe ich einen zusätzlichen Arbeitsspeicher (512 DDR) eingebaut und
seitdem kann ich im Internet nur noch ca. 5 - 10 min surfen bis keine Seite mehr 
erreichbar ist.

Wenn ich die Verbindung dann kappe und neu aufbaue wieder der selbe mist!
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## ShadowMan (5. Oktober 2004)

Hi du!

Hast du den Arbeitsspeicher mal wieder ausgebaut und geschaut ob es dann wieder geht? Würde einfach mal diverse Sachen an/aus machen um Fehlerquellen auszuschließen. Vielleicht macht auch der Router Stress (falls du einen besitzen solltest)?

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## maxcom (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Manuel,
danke für deine Antwort.

ich hab jetzt mal den Cache und die temporary files gelöscht und nun scheint es 
zu klappen.
Kann es daran gelegen haben?
Wenn ja wie kann ich verhindern dass es wieder passiert?
Einstellungen usw.

THX im voraus


----------

